# انا و القربان الاقدس



## ++menooo++ (25 فبراير 2006)

*انا و القربان الاقدس*

القربان هو سر المحبة " محبة المسيح " الذي احب خاصته الذين في العالم احبهم الى الغاية " يوحنا 13/1 " هو القائم في صورة الله لا شي ذاته اخذاً صورة العبد ووضع نفسه وصار طائعاً حتى الموت على الصليب " فيلبس 2/6-8 لذا في العشاء السري " اخذ خبزاً ، وأعطاهم قائلاً خذوا وكلوا منها كلكم فأن هذا هو جسدي انه من اجلكم ، ثم اخذ كاساً واعطاهم قائلاً اشربوا منه كلكم فأن هذا هو دمي ، دم العهد الجديد الذي يراق عن كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا " متى 26/26-28 لو 11/24 

سفك دمه كله من اجلنا !! لماذا كله ، ونقطة واحدة منه " كانت كافية لتكفر عن جرائم العالم كله " توما الاكويني لماذا!!! انه الحب الحب الى الغاية " الى اقصى الحدود الى المنتهي يقول السيد المسيح كل منا ماقاله للقديسة انجال دي فولينيو " حبى لك ليس مزحة " وهو يسأل كلا منا كما سأل القديسة مرغريت ماري " أي دليل اقوى من هذا تريدون على محبتي ؟؟ قولي ما قدمته لك كلن الحب الى اقصى الحدود يتطلب ثلاثة امور بين المحبين وهذا ما حققه السيد المسيح في سر القربان الاقدس كأعظم هدية يقدمها للبشرية . الشرط الاول : وجه الشبة بين المحبوبين : ولن كيف يمكن أن يكون هناك من شبه بين الاله والانسان فيما انه لا يمكن أن ير تفع الانسان الى درجة الألوهية التي كان يطمع إليها أبوانا الاولان آدم وحواء ، فها هو الاله يتضع ويأخذ جسدا ويصبح شبيها بنا " والكلمة صار جسدا وجل بيننا " فها هو ابن الله كما يقول القديس بولس قد اصبح شبيها بنا في كل شىءما عدا الخطيئة ، ولد طفلا في مغارة يبكي كما بكى الاطفال يعمل نجارا مع القديس يوسف في حانوت الناصرة مشاركا الناس مشقات هذه الحياة يأكل خبزه من عرق جبينه ها هو يحتمل الالام والعذابات مثل عامة الناس لكي يكون قريبا من كل الناس يقول لنا القديس بولس " بانه تجرد من ذاته متخذا صورة العبد وصار على مثال البش " فيلبي 2/6-7 فلا عجب أن نراه بعد ذلك يقوم بوظيفة العبد ويغسل أقدام التلاميذ كما كانت تجرى العادة أن يقوم العبيد باستقال الضيوف عند عتبة الدار ليغسلوا لهم الاقدام وبذلك يكون السيد المسيح قد قام بتلك الخدمة التي رفض تلاميذه فيما سبق القيام بها ، ولقنهم دراسا في الخدمة لن ينسوه أبدا هكاذا اصبح الاله انسانا شبيها بالانسان الشرط الثاني : ان يعيش المتحابان في محل واحد لما كان يعلم السيد المسيح ان ساعة انتقاله من هذه الدنيا الى ابنه قد حانت فلم يرد ان يترك الانسان وحده كما كان اولا فها هو ينبى تلاميذه بذلك " عما قليل تروني وعما قليل لا ترونني لانني منطلق الى الاب ولما كان المسيح قد احب الانسان حبا شديداً هو الذي بكى على قبر العازر هو الذي احتضن الصغار هو الذي حتى على المرضى والمساكين هو الذي اشفق على الجماهير عندما رآها كرعية بدون راعي ، فأعمها الخبز والسمك ، عز عليه مغادرة الانسان هو الدي قال " نعيمي مع بنى البشر " وهو الذي راى الحزن يدب في قلوب التلاميذ سماعهم معلمهم يقول" يا أولادي قد بقى لي معكم وقت قليل " عندها سمع التلاميذ من يسوع هذه الكلمات المنعشة " لاتخافوا لن ادعكم يتامى " سأبقى معكم كل الايام الىمنتهى الدهر فإذا بحب المسيح لنا يملي عليه اختراعا عجيباً غريباً فريدا يمكنه من البقاء عند الانسان حتى بعد صعوده الى ابيه السماوي ، فرسم سر القربان المقدس وتوصل بذلك الى ان يرضى أباه السماوي والانسان بان يكون كله عند ابيه السماوي وكله عند اخية الانسا ن الشرط الثالث : من مطاليب الحب ان يتحد المتحابان اتحاد وثيقا يجعلهما بنوع ما شخصا واحدا بقلب واحد وارداة واحدة ، وكيف للانسان المسكين الخاطىء ان يفتكر بهذا النوع من الاتحاد مع الله ،المحبة ليس لها حد يقول لنا إنجيل هذا المساء احب خاصته احبهم الى اقصى الحدود فها هو السيد المسيح في حبه غير المتناهي للانسان يحطم كل الحوجز ويرسم السر الالهي تحت شكل الخبز والخمر ويصرخ مع صاحب نشيد الاناشيد : كلوا أيها الاخلاء واشربوا أيها الاحباء ،كلوا واشربوا : هذا ما وعد به يوما السيد المسيح على ضفاف بحيرة طبريا : جسدي ماكل حقا ودمي مشرب حقا من يأكل جسدي ويشر ب دمي يثبت في وانا فيه ،وممع ذلك ليس هنا الحد الاقصى الذي يقف عنده حب الله للبشر ، بل هناك عجب آخر قائم من انتخاب الزمان الذي اختاره الرب لكي يرسم سر القربان المقدس لم يرسم السيد المسيح هذا السر الخلاصي يوم كان الرأي العام معجبابه واراد ان يخطفه ليقيمه ملكا بل ليلة خطفهم إياه في بستان الزيتون ليحاكموه لم يرسم السيد المسيح هذا السر الخلاصي يوم دخوله أورشليم بهتافات هوشعنا لابن داود بل رسمه ليلة صراخهم عليه اصلبه اصلبه دمه علينا وعلى اولادنا . رسمه ليلة كان الانسان الخائن يعد جميع التعذيب للقضاء عليه ، كان هو يسلم الانسان عربون الحيا ة فها هو يسوع قد حقق في ذاته كل الشروط لكي يكون صديقك وحبيبك ها انك تراه شبيها بك ساكنا معك ومتحد فيك فبقي عليك ان تنفذ أنت ايضا في دورك الشروط المتوجبه عليك لان الحب يجب ان يكون متبادلا فهل تتشبه به هو الذي يدعوك ويقول " اقتدوا بي انا الوديع والمتواضع القلب ، احبوا بعضكم بعضا كما أحببتكم انا وهل تسكن مع وتزور في بيته في الكنيسة وتستطيع ان تقول نعيمي هو مع الله كماقا هو نعيمي مع بنى البشر او فرحت بالقائلين لي الى بيت الرب ننطلق وهل تتحد به بتناولات متواتره وحارة لا مناولات موسمية سطحية هي واجب اكثر مما هي علاقة محبة ولكي يستفيد الانسان من هذا السرا لمقدس الذي لا حياة للانسان بدونه ان لم تاكلوا جسدي فلا حياة لكم فيانفسكم لا بد من شرطين : الشرك الاول : المصالحة مع الله قبل التناول بسر الاعتراف لا سيما لمن عليه خطيئة مميته يقول لنا القديس بولس في رسالته الاولى الى اهل كورنتس 11/27 "أي انسان اكل خبز الرب او شرب كأسه وهو على خلاف الاستحقاق فهو مجرم الى جسد الاب ودمه فليتخبر الانسان نفسه قبل ان يأكل من هذا الخبز ويشرب من هذه الكاس فمن اكل او شرب وهو على خلاف الاستحقاق إنما يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه الشرط الثاني : المصالحة مع القريب : يقول القديس يوحنا الدمشقي اني أعلن لك واقول بصوت صارخ من كان له عدو لا يتقربن من المائدة المقدسة فيتناول جسد الرب ألك عدو لاتدن وأذا أردت الدنو فأمضي اولا لمصالحة ثم تناول السر ليس لي هذا الكلام بلللرب الذي صلب لاجلنا لكي يصالحك مع ابيه لم يأب بذل الدم والموت أما انت فهل تأبى لاجل مصالحة أخيك حتى التلفظ بكلمة او الاقدام على مواجهته ؟؟ تأمل كلام الرب الى امثالك " إذا قدمت قربانك الى المذبح وذكرت ان هناك لاخيك عليك شي " لا يقول انتظر ان يأتيك او ان يتدخل بالمصالحة احد من قبلك بل يطلب ان تسرع اليه بنفسك حيث يقول " فأذهب اولا وصالح اخاك الشرط الثالث : المشاركة في ذبيحة القداس : ان اجدى الطرق لحضور ذبيحة القداس ان تتبع بالعين والروح والقلب والايمان ما يجرى على المذبح وان نشترك فيما تصنعه الكنسة من صلوات على لسان الكاهن والشعب بحيث يكون فينا من الافكار والاخلاق ما هو في المسيح يسوع ، هكذا تكون الذبيحة كما تشير الليتورجية في صلواتها تقدمة المؤمنين وتقدمة الكاهن في آن واحد المسيحيون يؤلفون مع المسيح جسداًسرياً واحداً المسيح راسه وهم أعضاؤه ومن البديهي ان تبقى الاعضاء على اتحادها بالرأس اتحاد الغصن بالكرمة وكما انه اشترك عند تجسده بطبيعنا البشرية فهو الرأس يريد ايضاً ان يشركنا في سر الفداء في سر دبيحة على الصليب وذبيحة السرية في القداس قال احد الكهنة بهذا الخصوص اننا جميعاً مع المسيح نؤلف جملة البر شانه البر شأنه القربة للاب ... لهذا السبب لا يجوز القول رايحيين نسمع القداس ....ا ونحضر القداس "" فالقداس ليس ندوة ثقافية ولا تمثلية ولا عرضاً مسرحياً القداس عمل ذبائحي مشترك بيننا وبني المسيح بواسطة الكاهن ، فعندما يذهب المسيحيون الى الكنيسة يوم الاحد يذهبون ليحضروا القداس ويسمعوابل كما جرت العادة في بعض الكنائس الشرقية بتعبير لايفرفه الغرب رايحيين نقدس " أي رايحيين نقدم ذاتنا للاب مع المسيح قربان خلاص رايحيين نفرح مع المسحي بانتصارنا على الموت بفضل قيامته وبعبورنا الى الاب بفضل صعوده الكاهن يترأس الاجتماع لكن الكاهن لا ينطق باسمه بل باسم الشعب وباسم المسيح فتقدم مع المسيح الذبيحة الاليهة باسم الشعب كله والمؤمنون بصفتهم جماعة كهنوتية واعضاء جسد المسيح السري ينضحون الى تقدمة الافخارستيا ويمارسون كهنوتهم وذلك ليس فقط على يدي الكاهنبل ومعه ايضاً فتعلمون ليق يقدمون ذواتهم ذبائح روحية ... شهادة حياتهم المقدسة والكفر بذاتهم ومحبتهم الفعالة فيشدوون ----- ذلك الذي دعاهم من الظلمة الى نوره العجيب القداس اشتراك مع المسيح في العمل الخلاصي بالذات لاننا بالمعمودية قد لبسنا المسيح فنحن جميعاً واحد في المسيح يسوع أ – المشاركة في كلمة الرب : عندما يجتمع حبيبان ما الذي يجمعهما ؟؟ حبهما تلد الحب والكلمة تغذية هكذا احبوا ----- مع الله ، فلا يسعنا الادعاء اننا النقيا به في القداس ان لم نسمع منه ويسمع منا كلام محبة فمن يريد ان يحضر الى الكنيسة الا بد القراءات او الارشاد فكانه يقوم للرب كلامك لا يهمني فلن احضر الا بعدان شكت ان الكلمة والخبز الافخارستي هما المائدتانالممدوتان في القداس لحياة العالم " اذا ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله / متى 4/4 لا ليس بالخبز وحده حتى لو كان ذلك الخبز القرباني بالذات ما لم ثير الكلمة من العقول بالايمان وتلهب منا القلوب بالمحبة كما فعل المسيح مع تلميذي عمواس اللذين اعترفا وقالا أولم تكن قلوبنامضطربة فينا اذا كان يخاطبنا في الطريق ويفسر لنا الكتب " لو 24/32 القداس وحده متجانسة تقوم معا على الكلمة والقربان ، يقول المجمع في الصدد " ان ليتورجا الكلمة وليتورجيا الافخارستيا متحدتان فيما بينهما اتحاداًوثيقاً بحيث بؤلفان عمل عبادة واحداً ضرورة الاشتراك في القداس بالكلمة ، فلا تفصلن الكلمةعن السر في القداس فأنه باكملة كلمة الله ان الكنيسة " قد احترمت دوماً الكتب الاليهة كما احترمت حسد الرب نفسه فانها لا ثني تاخذ خبز الحياة سواء كان عن مائدة كلمة الله ام عن مائدة جسد المسيح لتقدمه للمؤمنين "" قال ارميا النبي " ان كلماتك قد بلغت الي فاكلتها فكانت لي سروراً وفرحاً في قلبي 15/16 ط واني نحن من صاحب المزامير القائل ما اعذب اقولك في حلقي هي احيى من فيمي منالعسل 118/103 ب- القداس والشكر : القداس احتفال افخارستي أي رفع آيات الشكر الى الله الاب بالمسيح ومع المسيح وفيالمسيح الذي اخذ في العشاء السر ي خبزاًوخمراً ورفع عينه الىالله الاب وشكر ماذا نشكر له ، النعم الذي يقدمها علينا كل يوم من اجل الخلاص من اجل غفران الخطايا " هوا لذ أسلم ابنه عنا جميعاً كيف لا يهبنا ايضاً معه كل شيى روم 8/32 نشكر الله الاب منا جل ابنه يسوع الذي احبنا وفدانا وجعلنا من جديد ابناء لله " أبانا الذي ..." ان نشكر ايضاً الله على الخلق وتاريخ الخلاص وقد عبرت الكنيسة في ليتورجيا القداس عن هذا الشكر الدائم " كلما اكلنا هذا الخبز وشربنا هذه الكأس نخبر تموتك الى ان تاتي يارب الشكربنوع خاص بعد التناول من يتناول يصبح بيت قربان ما دامت اعراض الخبز والخمر المكرسة فيه يصبح على مثال مريم العذارءء اذا يحمل المسيح يصبح سماء لان المسيح هو اسعادة القديسين في السماء تقول القديسة تريزيا للطفل يسوع " ان الساعة التي تعقب المناولة ساعة ثمينة لان يطيب اذا ذاك للمعلم الالهي ان يجود علينا بتعالمية يقول القديس اغسطينوس : ان ما تقبلتهم جيداً حسد االمسيح اصبحتم ------


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: انا و القربان الاقدس*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fauzi (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: انا و القربان الاقدس*

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع وارجو من ادارة المندى ان تضعه ضمن المواضيع المثبتة
تقبل محبتي واحترامي
فوزي


----------

